# How to get MAX power from K03s or go for K04 001 ?



## macax91 (Feb 16, 2016)

First, i want to say that i am not sure is this good location for topic like this one? If its not pls move it. 

Soooo, i have AUQ 180hp fwd TT.

I have K03s, downpipe with straight pipe, wakbox airbox mod and pipercross panel, also car is remaped by local tuner.
I have 200hp and aprox 250 lb/ft.
My GOAL IS ONLY 215-220hp. Pressure peaks 19.5-20 psi (1.37-1.4bar) and it holds about 13 psi at redline.

So question is how? 

here is my graph (after that i put panel pipercross with wakbox and remove rear muffler).









Also i can upload mine log in third gear.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

What are your intake air temps?


----------



## Topsie (Jul 20, 2016)

I had a 2000 Seat Leon Cupra with the AUQ engine which was remapped, though I had no proof, but it pulled a damn sight harder than a couple of friends Cupra R's. Used to peak 22psi and fall off the same to 13psi, that had a ABD air intake, Forge 007p DV, 2.5" Turbo back exhaust.

What it really needed was a FMIC, if you gunned it for any longer than a few minutes the intake air temp would rocket and it would become so slow it was unreal.

I really liked the way the turbo came on song so early, even if it was all over by 5000rpm!!


----------



## macax91 (Feb 16, 2016)

First post is edited i am added third gear log but without air intake temps :/ I will make new one with that.

@Topsie,
i have wakbox modd, dont know, watched alot of tests and at the end result is that best intake is stock one 
now i am waiting for forge rsplitter valve i hope it will change something.


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a Golf 4 1.8T with the AUM (150ps) engine with K03s, basically same as an AUQ... the car is completely standard and had it remapped 3 years a go with 122k miles on the clock. Values are shown below, before & after on the rollers at R-tech using Shell V power.

Stock (pre remap) on the rollers gave; 152 bhp @ 6352 rpm & 161 ft.lb @ 2643 rpm
Post remap (stage 1) ; 206 bhp @ 5759 rpm & 259 ft.lb @ 3667 rpm

(Note a smoke test was completed before running .... a leak (split pipe) identified & fixed)

The Golf felt 'quicker' and more lively than my remapped TT 225 (BAM) off the mark & for day to day driving..... It wasn't until you were at higher speeds, and the K04 was wound up that the TT (BAM) felt quicker.

These could be useful to you; 
http://r-techperformance.co.uk/customer ... -1-8t-20v/ 
http://r-techperformance.co.uk/vag/1-8t ... e-1-guide/
http://r-techperformance.co.uk/vag/1-8t ... ing-guide/


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Raise boost, upgrade intercooler/add water/meth injection.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

lwarrine said:


> I have a Golf 4 1.8T with the AUM (150ps) engine with K03s, basically same as an AUQ... the car is completely standard and had it remapped 3 years a go with 122k miles on the clock. Values are shown below, before & after on the rollers at R-tech using Shell V power.
> 
> Stock (pre remap) on the rollers gave; 152 bhp @ 6352 rpm & 161 ft.lb @ 2643 rpm
> Post remap (stage 1) ; 206 bhp @ 5759 rpm & 259 ft.lb @ 3667 rpm
> ...


Acceleration wise they would have been very similar until after about 70mph due to the power/weight ratios being almost the same but power/weight becomes less relevant at higher speeds as you've noticed correctly.


----------



## macax91 (Feb 16, 2016)

lwarrine said:


> I have a Golf 4 1.8T with the AUM (150ps) engine with K03s, basically same as an AUQ... the car is completely standard and had it remapped 3 years a go with 122k miles on the clock. Values are shown below, before & after on the rollers at R-tech using Shell V power.
> 
> Stock (pre remap) on the rollers gave; 152 bhp @ 6352 rpm & 161 ft.lb @ 2643 rpm
> Post remap (stage 1) ; 206 bhp @ 5759 rpm & 259 ft.lb @ 3667 rpm
> ...


You get great numbers  i have cold intake, downpipe-straighpipe and remap and only 200-210hp.
Very useful links, thank you!

Okey someone said raise boost, well i think that my turbo cant handle bigger boost so what you think about K04 001? 
Now i have k03s on AUQ FWD TT but i read that k04 001 is bolt on and thats great for simple solution but will that turbo have more potencial for raising hp than in k03s?

Goal is 230-240 real hp!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

macax91 said:


> Okey someone said raise boost, well i think that my turbo cant handle bigger boost so what you think about K04 001?
> Now i have k03s on AUQ FWD TT but i read that k04 001 is bolt on and thats great for simple solution but will that turbo have more potencial for raising hp than in k03s?
> 
> Goal is 230-240 real hp!


Pretty oblivious or what? He didn't say just raise boost. If you want power, you need mods to support whatever that goal is. You need to keep EGTs and IATs down if you plan on running more boost. A better intercooler, chemical cooling are needed when pushing more boost because of the high temps generated from the turbo.

No one told you to simply slap a boost controller on your car and call it a day. :roll:

"well i think that my turbo cant handle bigger boost"
What makes you say this. Sounds like you're just guessing. Because the reality is it can.


----------



## macax91 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know that bigger ic is necessery but first i want to find out what is better for tuning. At the moment my budget is not unlimited, so i want to go for something before summer must find out prioritet ic or k04 001?
What you think about Seat Ibiza Cupra IC, big enough?
I try few different maps and with this one you can see in logs, specified pressure is 10-20% bigger than actual all way long. After that i dont know why, is my turbo on limit or something else?
Also few friends with k03s hits almost same pressure like mine. :/

And no,i understand, i dont plan just raise boost i will upgrade everything this is necceserry.


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

K04-001 is a waste of time if you have a K03S. The only way to make more power is increase airflow or increase timing. Both require a cool enough intake charge. I think you know the answer.  It's been 10 years, but I made 220whp/276wtq on a FWD K03S with all bolt ons including FMIC.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> K04-001 is a waste of time if you have a K03S. The only way to make more power is increase airflow or increase timing. Both require a cool enough intake charge. I think you know the answer.  It's been 10 years, but I made 220whp/276wtq on a FWD K03S with all bolt ons including FMIC.


Wow so K03s maxes out similar to K04-023 in the UK. Without touching the turbo we get 290hp max over here which is 232whp.


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > K04-001 is a waste of time if you have a K03S. The only way to make more power is increase airflow or increase timing. Both require a cool enough intake charge. I think you know the answer.  It's been 10 years, but I made 220whp/276wtq on a FWD K03S with all bolt ons including FMIC.
> ...


FWD vs AWD, different drivetrain losses, those numbers were from a FWD MK4 GTI.


----------



## macax91 (Feb 16, 2016)

CollecTTor said:


> K04-001 is a waste of time if you have a K03S. The only way to make more power is increase airflow or increase timing. Both require a cool enough intake charge. I think you know the answer.  It's been 10 years, but I made 220whp/276wtq on a FWD K03S with all bolt ons including FMIC.


Woow, 220whp?!? I only get 200hp (that is ~175-180whp)
Can you tell me your setup?
Did i need bigger injectors, 4b fuel pressure reg, bigger fuel pump?
What cold intake you had?

I only drilled airbox and put panel pipecross and get big pipe from lower grill to airbox.

Thanks!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

macax91 said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > K04-001 is a waste of time if you have a K03S. The only way to make more power is increase airflow or increase timing. Both require a cool enough intake charge. I think you know the answer.  It's been 10 years, but I made 220whp/276wtq on a FWD K03S with all bolt ons including FMIC.
> ...


This was a long time ago, so I'm going off memory. 3" turboback straight through muffler and exhaust, Neuspeed metal TIP, AEM CAI, MBC, Greddy Type 31 FMIC, ECS lightweight pulley set, and GIAC software. Boost spiked to 24 psi and tapered to 14 psi at redline.


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

People keep talking about raising boost on here like it's just turning a knob. It isn't, unless you are running a custom ecu. The ME7 ecu's don't really have a boost map and don't really play well with a manual boost controller as it's all designed to be a closed loop.. Pretty much everything in ME7 is calculated from expected and required load.

Just to throw my 2p in, I self tuned a golf (AUM - k03s) from 150hp to 236hp with itake, maf, injectors, custom exhaust and some pipework and my own custom map (I bought the car to learn me7 mapping - 2 years ago but am still very much a newbie!).

Bolt ons are all well and good but you really need someone who knows what they are doing for everything to work together properly !

My advice is to get everything up together mechanically, especially checking breathers, check valves and vacuum pipes and then tune what you have.

What is a fact is that a k03s runs out of puff after you pass about 235hp. If you want more you will have to go bigger. If you have less then you can get more ;-)

By the way, AUQ and AUM are cross flashable. The ECUs are essentially identical just 180/150hp tunes.

malty


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

maltloaf said:


> People keep talking about raising boost on here like it's just turning a knob. It isn't, unless you are running a custom ecu. The ME7 ecu's don't really have a boost map and don't really play well with a manual boost controller as it's all designed to be a closed loop.. Pretty much everything in ME7 is calculated from expected and required load.


Stock injectors at 4 bar FPR will outflow the K03S. Once at WOT, the AFR control is closed loop, so whatever AFR your tune is written for is what AFR you are going to get (assuming a healthy motor, turbo, and fuel pump, no leaks, etc). Yes, you can't take a stock car, throw on a MBC, and boost to the moon and expect it to work perfectly. However, if you are already flashed, have some exhaust and intake work, then you won't have any problems raising boost a few psi over a standard tune assuming you have decent fuel available at the pump (and I don't mean race gas or E85). Diodes have proven that the boost pressure sensor (since it's not a true MAP, can't read vac, isn't in the manifold) doesn't affect fueling in the slightest. Add in the fact that the sensor maxes at ~21/22 psi, and it becomes obvious that the sensor's role is just in closed loop boost control and timing looking based on boost.

My 2003 GTI is on a Neuspeed tune (was on the car when my wife bought it), which spikes at about 15 psi, barely over stock. However, adding a ball and spring MBC in parallel with the N75, and a diode allows me to spike to 24 psi, and still retain smooth boost onset/driveability. That motor is at 205K miles, and was chipped with less than 10K on it, and has had the boost increased over the chip for several years. So why again can't you just turn up the boost? I didn't even adjust fueling in Lemminwinks, fuel trims are within spec, and the car gets about 28mpg on my commute to work. I do get a DTC for boost control range exceeded, but it doesn't affect anything. So what's the issue again?


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> So what's the issue again?


Humm, there isn't really an issue it's just not the way i'd do it. Glad it works for you though


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

maltloaf said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the issue again?
> ...


Doesn't just work for him, it works for many people over in the US forums.


----------

